# homemade big Buddha grow box



## bigeasy025 (Jun 28, 2014)

Looking to build this maybe smaller questions are how wld yeild be per watt im thinkin smaller w 2 400 watt lights instead of the 2 1000 also areoponics any thoughts or pointers bring it on I been creepin n readin on here for years now I am a member lol


----------



## bigeasy025 (Jun 29, 2014)

Anyone


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 29, 2014)

well what are you going to be growing.. 
that system looks awesome for veggies and vine type plants thats it


----------



## bigeasy025 (Jun 29, 2014)

I tht a small scrog style grow wld b great in here maybe a few mods but not alot


----------



## Careerforacityboy (Jun 29, 2014)

Maybe an oz. a plant to be optimistic, but it doesn't seem that rig would allow for too much plant height.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 29, 2014)

Maybe you could alter this design into a colosseum type deal?


----------



## lickalotapus (Jun 30, 2014)

Holy shit that will need a lot of cuttings and work , why not just scrog larger plants ? Maybe 6?


----------



## bigeasy025 (Jul 1, 2014)

Trying to get most yeild for space hence the vertical lights and its 18 inches per plant


----------



## bigeasy025 (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone have any input


----------



## mrCRC420 (Jul 2, 2014)

Yield per Watt is going to depend on your strain and how well you run your nutes and grow-conditions. That looks like a sick little setup. However; it's pretty limited in terms of types of growing. It's vertical-bulb scrog all day every day. So if a particular strain doesn't dig that style, it won't do well - get me? So, find something that loves that style if you're gonna build that style. they say the Super Sour OG (emerald triangle) loves it, and I love her taste/effects (yield is alright, not amazing in my pheno).


----------



## bigeasy025 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ty I thought it wld b rockin for yeild n power usage heat ect


----------



## rob333 (Jul 4, 2014)

that thing will be fine for a 12/12 from seed but any bigger then that the light just wont get ur canopy


----------

